# VW Golf - Timing Belt



## happygoose (26 Aug 2005)

I've recently bought a 00 VW Golf with 54k on it. I've been told that the timing belt has to be replaced in or around this mileage on a Golf. I'm prepared to get it done, thats if its not done already...is there any way of finding out rather than ringing the previous owner?

If its a case its not done I think I'll get it done for peace of mind sake.


----------



## bacchus (26 Aug 2005)

This to be done at circa 60k miles. Very unlikely that the previous owner would have got it done as the car is 54k. And that adds a "reason" for people to sale their car before it has 60k on the clock . People tend to do it after 60k rather than before 60k.
Have you check a VW maintenance log book, usually kept in the glove compartment ?


----------



## happygoose (26 Aug 2005)

Cheers Bachus, It has a FSH, but I won't have the car until Mon/Tues so I can't check it. I assume its not done, but if it was I'm sure it'll be on the service history.


----------



## Frank (26 Aug 2005)

Happy when I bought my passat it had just over 50k on the clock, I insisted they change the timing belt as part of the service.

Who are you buying the car from?
Can you get the same done?


----------



## bacchus (26 Aug 2005)

happygoose said:
			
		

> It has a FSH, but I won't have the car until Mon/Tues so I can't check it.


 
I may state the obvious, but....why did not not check the service book before buying the car?

Almost any "good" seller WILL tell you "FSH", often they can not find the papers when you ask for it (garage will tell you they have to get it from owner), but of course, they will post it to you after you have taken position of your new toy.... yeah, rigth...

Is it FSH from main dealer or from joe soap aroud the corner??

When i bought mine (private sale), the guy had a complete folder with all docs, service records,  incl. quotation he got when he enquired about buying the car (may be OTT there). He rightly so advertised "FSH".

Anyway, there are quite robust cars, even with basic maintenance. As long as there is oil in the engine and petrol in the tank, she goes...
Happy driving..


----------



## Pollock (27 Aug 2005)

Just got a quote from the VW dealer of 500 euros to change the timing belt on a passat 1.6 petrol. resume the engine layout similar to the golf so you're in for a hefty bill. 110 k due 2nd belt


----------



## happygoose (28 Aug 2005)

Thanks Folks,
I didn't pay much heed to the FSH 'cos my uncle did the deal for me as such he works in a M Factors and has tinkered about with cars for the past 20 years so I trust his judgement. He's getting me the parts at cost for the timing belt and getting a mechanic he deals with to do the labour so hopefully the cost will come in at under €500, hopefully just over €300.

For the deal I got on the car I'm not really complaining, 'got it for €8k.

Ballsbridge Motors carried out all the servicing on the car before I bought it.


----------



## Laurie (31 Aug 2005)

To answer your original question:



			
				happygoose said:
			
		

> I've recently bought a 00 VW Golf with 54k on it. I've been told that the timing belt has to be replaced in or around this mileage on a Golf. I'm prepared to get it done, thats if its not done already...is there any way of finding out rather than ringing the previous owner?


 
When a mechanic changes a timing belt, he/she will usually tippex on the new belt to indicate that the belt has been replaced e.g 'changed 57K'.


----------



## happygoose (31 Aug 2005)

Thanks Laurie, should be easy to see so, I'll get my uncle to check.


----------



## din0saur (4 Oct 2005)

Is mileage the only factor in changing the timing belt? I've heard of a few VW owners that had their timing belts go quite a bit short of the 60K mark. Mine is about 35K but the car is 5 1/2 years old now...

Also should I still keep taking my car to a VW dealer for servicing? Surely there's a point of diminishing returns ie the value of the car no longer justifies overpaying just to get a stamp in the service handbook...


----------



## Murt10 (4 Oct 2005)

If I was looking to buy your second hand car, and if you had a receipt from a garage showing that they had serviced the car, and changed the timing belt at xxxx miles on xx/x/2005 I would be just as happy as having a main dealer stamp on the book. 

If the person selling the car keeps meticilious records, and you have the car checked out by a mechanic beforehand, you shouldn't have any bother. The mechanic should spot any potential problems, that's what you are paying him for. 


Murt


----------

